# هل يمكن الزواج من غير المؤمنين؟ ولماذا؟



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال
هل يمكن الزواج من غير المؤمنين؟ ولماذا؟

الإجابة:

تعليم بولس الرسول فيما يختص بهذا الموضوع:

يتلخص تعليم القديس بولس الرسول في هذا الأمر في نقطتين:

أولاً: أنه يأمر بعدم وجود شركة حياتية سرائرية بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن.

ثانياً: أنه يسمح لزواج قام قبل الدخول في الإيمان بأن يستمر ولو إلى حين دون أن تكون لهذا الزواج صفة السر الكنسي الذي لا يمكن إلغاؤه ويكون استمرار هذا الزواج ممكناً حينما يدخل أحد الطرفين إلى الإيمان. فإذا لحق به الطرف الآخر.. فهنا يمكن أن تعطى الكنيسة لهذا الزواج بركة السر المقدس الذي لا ينفصل.



وسنتناول بالشرح والتحليل هاتين النقطتين:

أولاً: من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس من العدد الرابع عشر من الإصحاح السادس حتى العدد الأول من الإصحاح السابع (2كو6: 14-7:1) "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين. لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم. وأية شركة للنور مع الظلمة. وأي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال. وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن. وأية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان. فإنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً. لذلك أخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم. وأكون لكم أباً وأنتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شىء. فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح مكملين القداسة في خوف الله".

ونحن نرى هنا بوضوح أن القديس بولس الرسول ينهى عن أن المؤمن باعتباره هيكل لله الحى أن يلتصق مع غير المؤمن في جسد واحد وهيكل واحد ونشير هنا إلى:

· قو له (1كو 6:16) "أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد لأنه يقول يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً".

· وفى (1كو 6:17) "وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد".

· وفى (1كو 6:19) "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم".

فإذا كان من التصق بزانية فهو جسد واحد.! فما بالك بمن يتزوج بامرأة غير مؤمنة.. ألا يصيرا جسداً واحداً ؟!! وكيف يصير هيكل الله واحداً مع هيكل الأوثان؟!! هل هذا يوافق إرادة الله؟!! وأين ذلك من قول السيد المسيح "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" عن الزواج المسيحي المقدس.

وبهذا يتضح أن القديس بولس الرسول ينهى عن الزواج بغير المؤمنين. ومما يؤكد ذلك قوله في (1كو 7:39 ،40) "المرأة مرتبطة بالناموس مادام رجلها حياً. ولكن إن مات رجلها فهى حرة لكى تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط. ولكنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا بحسب رأيى. وأظن أنى أنا أيضاً عندى روح الله". . ونراه هنا يؤكد بالنسبة لمن هو غير مرتبط بزواج، وحر بأن يتزوج بمن يريد. أن هذه الحرية تدور في داخل إطار محدود وهو أن الزواج في المسيح فقط. وقد ذكر هذه الحقيقة بالضرورة لأنه قال -هى حرة بأن تتزوج بمن تريد- فلم يكن ممكناً أن يتوقف عند هذه العبارة، وإلاّ يكون قد فتح الباب على مصراعيه للزواج بكل من تختاره من بين البشر.. ولهذا عاد وحدد الإطار "فى الرب فقط" أما كلامه عن الحرية فمن زاوية أنها بعد موت رجلها لا تدعى زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر كما ذكر من قبل.

فى (رسالة رومية 7:1-5) "أم تجهلون أيها الأخوة. لأنى أكلم العارفين بالناموس. أن الناموس يسود على الإنسان مادام حياً. فإن المرأة التى تحت رجل هى مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحى. ولكن إن مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل. فإذن مادام الرجل حياً تدعى زانية أن صارت لرجل آخر. ولكن إن مات الرجل فهى حرة من الناموس حتى إنها ليست زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر. إذاً يا إخوتى أنتم أيضاً قد متم للناموس بجسد المسيح لكى تصيروا لآخر للذى قد أقيم من الأموات لنثمر لله. لأنه لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التى بالناموس تعمل في أعضائنا لكى نثمر للموت".



ثانياً: الزواج السابق قبل الدخول في الإيمان لأحد الطرفين أو كليهما

والمقصود هنا هو الزواج الذي تم بين أشخاص غير مسيحيين ثم دخل أحدهما إلى الإيمان. في رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الأولى لأهل كورنثوس الأصحاح 6 ، 7 نجد أنه بعد أن تكلم في الأصحاح السادس عن أهمية البعد عن الزنا بدأ يتكلم عن الزواج، وتكلم في البداية عن البتولية ثم تطرق إلى الزواج كوسيلة لحماية الناس من الزنا، وعن العفة في الحياة الزوجية أثناء الصوم.. وتكلم أيضاً عن أهمية النزاهة في أن لا يسلب أحد الزوجين حق الآخر في هذه العلاقات إلا بموافقته، ثم انتقل إلى تصنيف أنواع الزواج، وبعدما أوصى غير المتزوجين والأرامل أن يستحسنوا عدم الزواج صرّح لهم بأن يتزوجوا وفى تصنيفه بالأنواع الموجودة من الناس بالنظر إلى الحياة الزوجية

تعليق:

من هذا كله يتضح الآتى:

· فى قول معلمنا بولس الرسول "أما الباقون" يقصد الفئات الأخرى التى لا تدخل تحت عنوان غير المتزوجين والأرامل والمتزوجون زواجاً مسيحياً غير قابل للانفصال. وهذا دليل على أن المقصود بكلمة "الباقون" هو أشخاص قد تزوجوا قبل الإيمان، وليس غير المتزوجين الذين سوف يدخلون في زيجة جديدة.

· ويتضح أيضاً أنه يؤكد أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يستمر في حياته الزوجية مع إمرأة واحدة كما كان وضعه قبل الإيمان وذلك بقوله فليلبث في ذلك مع الله بعد دعوته وقد كرر مراراً كثيرة "دعى أحد"  - غير متزوجين 2- أرامل 3- متزوجين في الكنيسة 4- متزوجين قبل الإيمان.. وقد آمن أحد الطرفين ولم يؤمن الآخر بعد (1كو 7:8 - 27) "ولكن أقول لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل أنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما أنا. ولكن إن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا. لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق. وأما المتزوجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب أن لا تفارق المرأة رجلها. وإن فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة أو لتصالح رجلها. ولا يترك الرجل امرأته. وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهى ترتضى أن تسكن معه فلا يتركها. والمرأة التى لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضى أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه. لأن الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة، والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل. وإلا فأولادكم نجسون. وأما الآن فهم مقدسون. ولكن إن فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق. ليس الأخ أو الأخت مستعبداً في مثل هذه الأحوال. ولكن الله قد دعانا في السلام. لأنه كيف تعلمين أيتها المرأة هل تُخلّصين الرجل؟. أو كيف تعلم أيها الرجل هل تخلص المرأة؟. غير أنه كما قَسَم الله لكل واحد كما دعا الرب كل واحد هكذا ليسلك وهكذا أنا آمر في جميع الكنائس. دعى أحد وهو مختون فلا يصير أغلف. دعى أحد في الغرلة فلا يختتن. ليس الختان شيئاً وليست الغرلة شيئاً بل حفظ وصايا الله. الدعوة التى دُعى فيها كل واحد فليلبث فيها. دعيت وأنت عبد فلا يهمك بل وإن استطعت أن تصير حراً فاستعملها بالحرى.. ما دعى كل واحد فيه أيها الأخوة فليثبت في ذلك مع الله. وأما العذارى فليس عندى أمر من الرب فيهن ولكننى أعطى رأياً كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أميناً.. أنت مرتبط بامرأة فلا تطلب الانفصال أنت منفصل عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة"

منقول
​​


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااا 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هااااااااام جدا  
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (6 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## +Coptic+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع و مهم جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا اخي النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور

رائع

جدا

منتهى الشكر

العــــدرا معاااكم


----------

